# He's Finally Home!!!



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Love the head and tail, he's like, "OH YEAH! Look at me new man in the house! Better look out!" lol very cute


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

He's gorgeous! I love his tail!!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah he looks pretty darn proud! He had no idea how to act with other horses, his first time being close to other horses. He was just running circles around everyone.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

****
Oh gosh, Tiff, he could almost rival my Arabians for flare! 

Pretty animated movement, he has!
Lots of growing to do yet!
Looks really good.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hehe, I know! He has so much flare! I love it. Look at how high he lifts his legs! It's pretty awesome! 

He has to grow into that head. I hope he will, if not he will still make a great cutter/reiner!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awwwwwwww he's so pretty! i love love love the colors in his tail!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Free! I like the color's in his tail, it's pretty cool.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

He's gorgeous!

I love the pictures of him running with his head and tail up. Too cute!

Looks like Dillon (i hope that's him) makes a new buddy and can teach him the ropes at Fehr Ground Ranch!

Can't wait to see pictures as he gets older.


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

Oo what a cutie you have! Is he saddlebred?

Very handsome! What do you plan on doing with him?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Appy! Yep that is Dillon. The funny thing is right after Boon stopped scratching Dillon, Dill turned around and kicked him. He's being a little grump. But I hope they buddy up because they are going to be pasture mates all winter.


HAHA No Money he is a papered AQHA stallion. I plan on training, showing and breeding him.


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh wow he is one flashy little QH! He looks like quite the show off =P Either way he is VERY handsome. Good luck!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I couldn't see all the pictures (kept disconnecting), but what I saw looked beautiful! What an interesting head -- will be even more interesting to see how he looks in a year. A beaut.

BTW, who is his hair technician? I need colours like that too!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Money he is pretty flashy. I don't think he knows he is a quarter horse...lol

Northern Mama-yeah his head is umm...interesting..lol It would have been nice if it were alot smaller, but that's alright. 

You hair comment really cracked me up! That's great!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Cute!! Can't wait to see him in person


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a gorgeous horse!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Ah, I'm sure he'll grow into it.
If not, a pretty head doesn't always cut the cow or slide 30 feet... it's what inside the head.
And if he's anything like daddy or granddaddy... he's got it.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Kelly!

Steff, it's really not that bad and he looks even better in person! And he is by no means a halter horse he is my hopefully *Crosses Fingers** performance horse!! He is very busy. I'd love it if he took after any and I mean any horse on his papers, well except his mom, cause they didn't do anything with her!

So far my only issue with him is that he CANNOT focus on one thing at a time. When I was leading him he noticed the cows and I stopped to open the gate and he crashed right into me, not once but twice. :roll:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He's very cute! Congrats on him!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Thanks Kelly!
> 
> Steff, it's really not that bad and he looks even better in person! And he is by no means a halter horse he is my hopefully *Crosses Fingers** performance horse!! He is very busy. I'd love it if he took after any and I mean any horse on his papers, well except his mom, cause they didn't do anything with her!
> 
> So far my only issue with him is that he CANNOT focus on one thing at a time. When I was leading him he noticed the cows and I stopped to open the gate and he crashed right into me, not once but twice. :roll:


Oh, that's too funny. Hope you wear steel-toe boots/shoes! Sometimes horses can be real dooble-heads! :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Kitten! I'm pretty happy to have him home finally. I bought him over a month ago!

 Yes they Can Northern! And the one boys more than anything else, I guess just like people! :wink: At the time I didn't think it was to funny, I was like "Ouch, you little jackarse that figgin hurt!" But now I think it's pretty funny.


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

He's so handsome, he'll be one big guy if he grows in to that head, I love big quarter horses!!!

The scenery in those pictures is beautiful, lucky you!!
I've always wanted to go out west...


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

his tail reminds me of an arab.  hes very prettyfull.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks AJ! I don't think he'll ever grow all the way into his head..lol It will always look a little big, but we can live with that. Where abouts are you from?

Thanks Ginger! I just love how much flair he has!


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm in eastern Ontario, not too much to look at here, but lots of my mom's family live in BC, and a few in Alberta I've been dying to get out there, maybe see the stampede one summer, and Spruce Meadows!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Alot of my family is from Ontario! Funny how that works!  If you make it out here you are welcome to stop by for a visit. 

We have some pretty exciting horsy things going on here...
Spruce Meadows, 
Calgary Stampede
Canadian Supremems-cutting, reining, working cow. I'll be going for my first time next weekend.


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll definately keep that in mind, all those horsey events would make for one heck of a trip!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww good! He's so cute!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

There should would AJ, there is always something horsey going on here! 

Thanks Pop!


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

He is GORGEOUS.

I never would have guessed that he was a quarter horse but now that you said it, when I look at the pictures of him standing still, you can see it.

You are so lucky, how does he ride??


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah when he is not prancing and dancing he does look like a Quarter Horse. 

Well I have no idea how he is to ride yet, he's just a year old now. :wink:


----------

